# MBBS by Hrawk



## Hrawk

*File Name*: MBBS by Hrawk
*File Submitter*: Hrawk
*File Submitted*: 23 Apr 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

After Danny0663 making one of my old designs today, I thought I'd make up a PDF and share it with you all.

The main focus of this design was:
As simple as possible
Able to use a varied range of materials
Capable of taking any band type
Require minimal tools
Allow easy customisation
Let me introduce to you the [background=yellow]MBBS[/background] - Multi Band Budget Shooter





















Click here to download this file


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

nice, now i just need the metal working tools to make one...


----------



## Tex-Shooter

That one can be made by hand, Round head screws might be easier on bands. -- Tex


----------



## combowslingguy 1

I think that it is a very practical slingshot with good features ,Hrawk. But along with Tex-Shooter I could make a suggestion or two. The handle could be on an angle forward or to one side. And as it don't really have a front or back it would be a different configuration depending on which side you attach the bands. The leading edeges where the bands attataches could be rounded for less band wear. Hope that you don't mind as I am hardly ever satisfied with what I do. Keep it up as it adds to the sport. Take care, Robert Blair


----------



## Hrawk

Started making a new one. This time with some extra bling in the form of aluminium inlays up the handle and an aluminium butt cap.

Now with nice band friendly stainless button head hex drive screws!


----------



## Hrawk

Taking shape. More shaping of the forks & clamps plus polishing to come.


----------



## e~shot




----------



## GrayWolf

Very nice!! Love the lanyard ring.


----------



## Hrawk

Cheers guys. Usually I just bend up a bit of flat mild steel and throw them together with a very basic handle. This time I thought I'd put a bit of extra effort into it.

I thought the stainless ring was a great find. Turns it into a rather vicious impact weapon too if it ever had to be used as such.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Looks like its coming along great man! That would be awesome also in a pistol grip version...
I did one, with the same multi band theory except i used inter changeable ( door handles to be honest) knob to prong ie flat to tube attachments.. but i reckon yours is more practical..look forward to the end result


----------



## pop shot

tubeshotubeshotubeshot!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Very cool and thanks for all your great Pattern. Thanks Mr.Teh


----------



## Hrawk

Bit of polishing on a rainy day.

Need to re stain the handle again and probably give it a nice clear lacquer coat.


----------



## ifix

looks great. are you open to suggestions?


----------



## Hrawk

ifix said:


> looks great. are you open to suggestions?


Sure.

This was just me experimenting with a few ideas, namely the side inlays and end caps.


----------



## ifix

grind the button-heads down so that nothing sticks out.

if those philips heads are woodscrews, how about replacing them with bolts that run the length of the handle? or instead of aluminum inlays how about rectangular tubing with wood on each side. I just don't like the wood screws.


----------



## ifix

missed a smiley there


----------



## Hrawk

ifix said:


> grind the button-heads down so that nothing sticks out.
> 
> if those philips heads are woodscrews, how about replacing them with bolts that run the length of the handle? or instead of aluminum inlays how about rectangular tubing with wood on each side. I just don't like the wood screws.


Once the leather pads are added inside the clamps and the bands attached, the button head bolts sit perfectly flush.

I've used the 10gauge wood screws as that's what I had handy.

I've thought about a bolt running the full length of the handle but as yet have been unable to find a suitable one. I don't want to go much above 10 gauge due to the holes in the fork reducing strength. I have considered a solid rod through the handle and tapped to accept some countersunk machine bolts.


----------



## ifix

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]

i didn't know about the leather.









will this work with the clamp pieces on the inside of the frame?

I sugested a tube because it will let you keep stuff inside. like the allen key to change the bands. or extra clamp pieces with small groves to hold tubes as well. so you can make this a multi rubber shooter. you can fill half of it up with something to make it a bit heavier.

good job

[/background]


----------



## Hrawk

You mean like this ?
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8329-concept-drawing-for-collapsible-slingshot/page__hl__collapsible


----------



## ifix

not very simple now








cheers


----------



## Hrawk

ifix said:


> will this work with the clamp pieces on the inside of the frame?


Yep, clamps can go inside or out. I've tapped the main body of the clamp and not the removable bits just so it's less material removed from the main supporting arm.

As for screw length, these are 8mm long. Works out nicely with 2 x 3mm thick alloy, 2 x .9mm thick leather pads and .4mm thick bands. Everything sits nice and flush. Probably going to pick up some 10mm screws for use with the thicker Thera Tubes or squares.


----------



## Hrawk

Went for a full black handle.

Give it a oil, wax and buff tommorow. Then all that's left to do is cut out the leather spacers for the clamps and glue them in place.


----------



## Rayshot

You do some very good work Hrawk!

I had a chance to see in person one of your clear chalices that MJ's daughter calls her invisible slingshot. I was far more taken by it seeing it in person. Having the chance to hold it proved the rounding and shaping was excellent, making for a very comfortable catty.


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> You do some very good work Hrawk!
> 
> I had a chance to see in person one of your clear chalices that MJ's daughter calls her invisible slingshot.


Adia loves her "invisible slingshot", she shows it off to everyone that comes over


----------



## Flatband

Now that is something to be proud of Bud! I know that Jack Koehler loves it without him even chiming in. Wood and shiny metal marriage?-right up his alley! Great! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk

Changed my clamp attachment method. I like this a lot more.


----------



## pop shot

That's hot. Ipbsdpd? Any suggestions?


----------



## pop shot

Don't forget the smileys


----------



## lightgeoduck

That thing is INSANE

LGD


----------



## Hrawk

Starting work on another couple. This time using 316 stainless for the forks. Much stronger and allows the use of a thinner material. This one is 3x12mm 316.

Going to add a solid aluminium core which will be tapped to allow the forks to be bolted on as well as adding your own wood handle scales and shaped to your liking.


----------



## e~shot

What a Solid piece of engineering


----------



## faca

I like it but I ´d like to see the allen key needed seated in the handel ;-)


----------



## Hrawk

Playing around with a few ideas for a handle.


----------



## Hrawk

Two more ready for handle scales.


----------



## Hrawk

And another one I threw together this afternoon.

Solid 30mm handle. Fork gap reduced to 60mm and fork height increased to 45mm to make it easier to clamp up a 30mm band between the bolts.


----------



## Imperial

you could very easily sell the forks and people can put their own handles on them . sort of a customization . i for one would like to see a pistol grip handle under one of them forks .


----------



## Danny0663

Very nice, it's bullet proof!


----------



## Beanflip

Seriously stunning work. I love it.


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks.

Just bought some carbon fibre wrap to do the next handle with


----------



## popedandy

That turned out great, Hrawk.


----------



## Hrawk

Now with 100% more carbon fibre!

Ok, cheap vinyl imitation carbon fibre to be exact. Does wonders for the grip though with the textured surface.


----------



## Sofreto

Really nice design and execution. I can see one of these in my future


----------



## Hrawk

Finally got a chance today to CNC machine a drilling jig for making the forks.

This will cut down on time not having to mark out and centre punch the pieces first.


----------



## rosco

Wow. This some seriously beautiful engineering you got going on. got a scorpion vibe about it. Think I prefer the phillip head eyes on the top of the handle. Got that cartoony dead eye look.

Severe, but stunning.


----------



## AnTrAxX

How many have you got?
Are they all for you or do you sell them?
I like the one from Post #36 A LOT!

I Think i will try that design one too. How thick is the aluminum you use for the fork and do you bend it cold or do you warm it up?


----------



## Hrawk

AnTrAxX said:


> How many have you got?
> Are they all for you or do you sell them?
> I like the one from Post #36 A LOT!
> 
> I Think i will try that design one too. How thick is the aluminum you use for the fork and do you bend it cold or do you warm it up?


20 x 3mm, 6060 T5, cold bend.

I have a few







I plan on making up fork sets from 3 x 12mm 304 stainless to sell, buyer adds their own handle, hence the drilling jig.


----------



## Beanflip

Hrawk said:


> How many have you got?
> Are they all for you or do you sell them?
> I like the one from Post #36 A LOT!
> 
> I Think i will try that design one too. How thick is the aluminum you use for the fork and do you bend it cold or do you warm it up?


20 x 3mm, 6060 T5, cold bend.

I have a few







I plan on making up fork sets from 3 x 12mm 304 stainless to sell, buyer adds their own handle, hence the drilling jig.
[/quote] I'm interested in a fork set.


----------



## Hrawk

Cool, well I've just got the drilling jig finished, next week I'll be ordering the steel for them.

Going the lazy option and buying it pre polished. Polishing aluminium is easy, stainless, not so much fun.


----------



## Cooperjs

Hey, sorry for kicking up the old thread but how did you bend the aluminum?

Cooper


----------



## steveh6883

How much for a fork set?


----------



## leon13

AnTrAxX said:


> How many have you got?
> Are they all for you or do you sell them?
> I like the one from Post #36 A LOT!
> 
> I Think i will try that design one too. How thick is the aluminum you use for the fork and do you bend it cold or do you warm it up?


If u drop an Order lets Share the shipping


----------

